# Wath Out Ozark Co. Mo.



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got drawed for Managed Muzzleloader Deer Hunt at Caney Mountain middle of October.Going to spend three days down that way.

Hope I get some Pictures this time.Last time I went there got Pictures and my Camera got stolen before I got them off :Bawling:

big rockpile


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Hope you get to "let the air out" of a biggun!!!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've killed nice Deer down there before.I'm taking my wife this time.Trying to talk her into taking time and going to the Mills in the area.

big rockpile


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I just spent 2 weeks down around Lebanon and ended up buying a small farm in Wright County. Man I saw some huge deer down there; I guess they like all the acorns or something because they were really fat and healthy looking. Good luck on your hunt and post how it goes.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

salmonslayer said:


> I just spent 2 weeks down around Lebanon and ended up buying a small farm in Wright County. Man I saw some huge deer down there; I guess they like all the acorns or something because they were really fat and healthy looking. Good luck on your hunt and post how it goes.


I thought it was cooler here the last couple weeks,we live close to Lebanon.

I've killed Bigger Deer North of here where they get more grain.I killed a Big 10 Point down there one time.Field Dressed it only weighed 146 pounds.

big rockpile


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

It was 75 - 80 the whole time except one day of heavy rain and only 2 days had any real humidity. I was also amazed at how green everything was for that time of year (must have had a wet summer).

I shot a 4 point up here last year that dressed out at 65 pounds...the deer are very small here. When we were driving Hwy 5 to Hartville we saw a herd of about 12 deer standing in a farm pond.....very encouraging!!


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

Big rock good luck on your hunt. Plenty of big deer in this area.
A month ago we stopped at Caney mountian just to use the restroom and the game wardens had to big hogs they had just shot they said the place was full of these ferrell hogs,paula


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

paulaswolfpack said:


> Big rock good luck on your hunt. Plenty of big deer in this area.
> A month ago we stopped at Caney mountian just to use the restroom and the game wardens had to big hogs they had just shot they said the place was full of these ferrell hogs,paula


I wonder if they will let us shoot them if we see them? I don't know why they wouldn't :shrug:

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Probly kick yer butt iffin ya pass on shootin' a hawg...They wants them things dead..:goodjob:


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a sister down at Waynesville anybody know of anywhere near there that has plenty of feral piggies. Would love to go sometime !
Jim


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

jamesdel said:


> I have a sister down at Waynesville anybody know of anywhere near there that has plenty of feral piggies. Would love to go sometime !
> Jim


Friend of mine shot two South of Ft.Lenardwood.I go by Edgar Springs.

big rockpile


----------

